# Kubota B1600 flail mower



## andyb1574 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi all, I'm hoping someone can give me some advice on a flail mower. Would a B1600 be capable of operating a heavy duty flail mower that weighs 250 kg, or would it be more suited to the standard duty mower that weighs 150kg?
They are both rated for 15-20 hp tractors, the Kubota is 20 hp. 
I want the heavy duty one as it looks a lot higher quality, just not sure if it's too heavy for a machine that only weighs about 700 kg. Any advice would be great, thanks!


----------

